
Ask HN: How does your company manage passwords? - HNBRN
We&#x27;re a startup based in Paris. Our staff is growing, we use a lot of third part saas and we find it increasingly complicated to deal with passwords and access management.
======
davismwfl
1Password is great, the vault management and sharing makes it pretty slick and
allows you to control who has access to what. You can have production vaults,
separate from staging, test and development etc.

I started using it for family sharing of security at first and it proved super
valuable. It is also nice you can add attachments and aws, ssl keys etc to it
easily.

Also, it allows for easy 2fa to be shared amongst the team for most websites
and products.

edit: added 2fa line.

------
vectorEQ
sso+2fa all the things. easy for users as they only need 1 token and set of
credentials. so no need to manage databases full of passwords.

okta is useful service for it which is popular because it's good / useful, but
it needs to be set up properly and securely by people with experience in it.
since messing it up can be BAD as any compromise is obviously going to be more
of impact. might be a bit of an investment at first, but it will save in
administrator's time / maintenance etc. later.

do it carefully though. really carefully :) only need to do it once, so it's
worth to take the time and investment and do it right.

~~~
vectorEQ
there's also products like 'secret server' , but i tend to dislike password
management solutions ,as they are not a solution to the root cause and if
compromised, it's a major issue instead of 1 limited user being owned.

------
smartis2812
A .txt File on a Network Share which has a FTP-Access. :)

~~~
onion2k
You should publish it to the web to make it easy to use, but give it an
obscure filename to make it secure.

~~~
smartis2812
is "passw0rds.txt" not obscure enough? xD

------
knopkop_
My current employer uses Password Manager Pro, not sure how much they paid for
it.

------
rorykoehler
Lastpass

